# :

## kotja

.   https://profibeer.ru/law/28278/,     01.01.18. - ,  ?   ?

----------

> .   https://profibeer.ru/law/28278/,     01.01.18. - ,  ?   ?


   171- (278-),     .  :
  N 278-  01.01.2018  :
-     , , , ,     ;
-        ;
-   ,      
-     , , ,   
-   300 .

----------

,  :     ,    (+)   , .. ,   ..,    (+)  ,   ,    .

----------


## kotja



----------

> 


  !

----------


## kazakowa

4.2017     (  )     ,   ?

----------


## deklarant_

> 4.2017     (  )     ,   ?


  ,  ,   , ..

----------

> ,  ,   , ..


.    , 4  2017. -

----------


## kazakowa

> 


,    278- -   1  14... ...**    ,   ()   ,     *  I  2018 .*

----------

> I  2018 .


    4  ,      ,    278-

----------

!

     278- ,    ,         ,      . 

  ,      .  

 . .

----------

> !
> 
>      278- ,    ,         ,      . 
> 
>   ,      .  
> 
>  . .


      .  .14 -171

----------

,        ,   " 1      "
  (((

----------


## deklarant_

> ,        ,   " 1      "
>   (((


 http://www.fsrar.ru/news/view?id=2161

----------

> http://www.fsrar.ru/news/view?id=2161


,   , 

  ,    ,      ,  ,  ,     ,      ,                      
      (),  .,      ..
     .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,   , 
> 
>   ,    ,      ,  ,  ,     ,      ,                      
>       (),  .,      ..
>      .


     :

*...   :*
-  ,    ,      ,  ,  ,     ,      ,                      ;

-   ,    ,           ()      ;	

       ,       ,      , ..     .

----------

)))        .

----------


## deklarant_

> )))        .


 http://www.fsrar.ru/news/view?id=2161 : 
                   ... (   ).
              regulation.gov.ru  -  "".
 ,       regulation.gov.ru,

----------

!!!

----------

!
-    :
 1:     ,       .
      ,   -    ,    3  2.1  8 171-.

 2:     .          ,     
     .

  .14 171-           11 ,     - .
        ? 
-    ( 11,  12    )?
 ,       ,       11 .
!

----------

> !


!




> ?
>  ,       ,       11 .


     ,   12

----------

!
   : ,   ,       2018     ??

----------

> !
>    : ,   ,       2018     ??


          . 
 171-.      ,  14,

----------

!
  .     http://www.fsrar.ru/news/view?id=2161        ,
    01.01.2018 .             ( )?

----------


## deklarant_

> !
>   .     http://www.fsrar.ru/news/view?id=2161        ,
>     01.01.2018 .             ( )?


  ,     https://egais.center-inform.ru/news/...iya_alkogolya/

----------

, , .
    .
 ,      (, ,  )  1 .2018.     ?
  5,6,7.
     2,3,4 ?

----------

> , , .
>     .
>  ,      (, ,  )  1 .2018.     ?
>   5,6,7.
>      2,3,4 ?


   ,       1  2018 ?

----------

> 2,3,4 ?


P.S.

----------

> , , .
>     .
>  ,      (, ,  )  1 .2018.     ?
>   5,6,7.
>      2,3,4 ?


.14 -171
  , -   
"  .....,                ..."

"   ,    ,           ()      "
     .

----------

> P.S.


   )))

----------

!  ,      (            )        5-7    1  2018 ?      ,    ...,     (((

----------

> !


! 



> ,      (            )


,     ,     ?  ,  



> ,    ...,     (((


  ,       .       .    :  , .

----------

> .14 -171
>   , -   
> "  .....,                ..."
> 
> "   ,    ,           ()      "
>      .


     ....  :        ,         ???  ,   : "   "   40,  ?
        ,     : 80, 70, 96, 93, 90.
     ,

----------

> ! 
> 
> ,     ,     ?  ,  
> 
>   ,       .       .    :  , .


,

----------

> ,


 171-   ,   ,  ,             1  2018 . 
  ,     ,     ?  ,       ?

----------

> 171-   ,   ,  ,             1  2018 .  
>   !
>   ,     ,     ?  ,       ?

----------

, ,   )))

----------

> 


 .        ))))))))))))))))))))



> , ,  )))


  !

----------

> ....  :        ,         ???  ,   : "   "   40,  ?
>         ,     : 80, 70, 96, 93, 90.
>      ,


   , .
      ,    -  ().
     ""  ...
   (  ),      .

 ,    ,

----------

> ,


   ! 



> 


   .      -  ,  ?

----------

> ! 
> 
>    .      -  ,  ?


  .
      , ....
 ,     .

----------

> , ....


  30   .   -    ,     12

----------

> ,     : 80, 70, 96, 93, 90.


     ?   .

----------

> ?   .


 ?   -  14 -171,       .    -       ,        ,

----------

> ?   -  14 -171,       .    -       ,        ,


    2  8    22.11.1995  171- "       ,         ()  " (    171-)          ,      2.1      171-.
  1  2.1  8   171-        , , , ,       ,   16  2   171-    (   ),  (   ), ,    ,        171-.
                        (        )   (   ).                      ..

----------

,     1  2018  ,        01.04.2018      (,  , ,   )  ,    .        26.04.2018

----------

!     !         1 !!!     !!!

----------

> !     !         1 !!!     !!!


,      .          . !!!!!!

----------


## AlenaEvgenevna

> P.S.


 !   ,      ...      .  1  +  2. 2018. ?

----------


## Elena1107

!
  .
          .
, ,        ?

----------


## deklarant_

> !
>   .
>           .
> , ,        ?


  278-  29.07.2017,       171- (.14..1    28.12.2017),  01.01.2018 : 
1.      : , , ,    () 
2.      (,   ..)    (, ...)    ( , , , ) 
3.         ,   , ..       
4.     (, , , )   
5.     , , ,    300 .    
6.,         
,     , , , ,        .
7.     ,  ,  ,    ,  ,           ,      .  278-  29.07.2017   171- (.14..1    28.12.2017)

      300 .    .

 01.01.2018           :
1. 3 (        ),    -  5,   . -  9,       -  16
2. 6 (    ,    )
  6       .
          :
1. 3 (        ),
        16 ( )
2. 12 (     )
          12   14.
  12  12 ( )     3   16.
 7 (    ,    )  ,           .
    4 (      ),   ,        10 (         ,    ).
  7  12     ,     , ..   , ..   12    ,      .
  3  9     ,     , ..  

  01.01.2018    300 .      5..7, ..     ,     01.01.2018

----------


## Elena1107

, 
 .
  ,

----------


## katmit

!
, ,  12     ?     8?

----------


## deklarant_

> !
> , ,  12     ?     8?


26.02.2019             . "https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJJ9xVUNkaQ"
  :
"1  2019 .      ( 11  12),  2  2019 .       ( 7  8).

               :
       "      ,   ()   ,    ,    ". https://regulation.gov.ru/projects#npa=89508

----------

